# منتديات المتداول العربي الاستراحة والمنتديات العامة استراحة اعضاء المتداول العربي  الفرعون شارون  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## old_man

اللهم اجعله عبرة

----------


## mohamed saleh

بس واضح ان الصوره مش طبيعيه   اعتقد والله اعلم ان حالة الكافر  شارون اسؤء من حالة الصوره الموجوده في الصوره الان   سبحان الله يمهل ولا يهمل

----------


## MR-X

اللهم أحسن خاتمتنا

----------


## omar el shrif

محتاجين شارون عربى يحب بلدة...  اذا لقينا شارون عربى سنصبح اقوى امة .... 
عندى امل بالملك السعودى عبدالله  لان ظهرت فى شخصيتة ملاح القيادة والقومية .. عسى ان تكون بداية توحيد المسلمين تحت راية عبدالله .

----------


## rosebox

يا أخوانى أذكر نفسى و أياكم اننا نهينا عن الشماته  خصوصا فى المرض حيث ان هناك كثير من المسلمين حالتهم اصعب من صاحب الصوره طبعا انا متأكده ان صاحب الموضوع و كل من رد و شاهد الموضوع لم تدر الشماته فى فكرهم و لكن كرهى لتصرفات هذا الشخص و ظلمه و جبروته و استباحتته لدم اخوانى خلانى انا نفسى اقول يستاهل للحظه و بعدين حبيت افتكر و ارد

----------


## awisaka

هذه المومياء هي لرمسيس الثاني وقد انتشر على النت انه هو فرعون موسى ولكن هذا ليس صحيحا والمرجح ان يكون ابنه هو فرعون موسى وليس هو. 
أما الشماتة بشارون فلا اقول الا "ويشف صدور قوم مؤمنين".

----------

